# What's up for this weekend???



## reppshred (Mar 25, 2014)

I am heading to Stowe this weekend and the forecast looks spotty! What's the scuttlebutt for weather this weekend in Ski country??


----------



## dlague (Mar 25, 2014)

We are skiing Burke!  I checked the forecast for Burke and it looks like things will hold off until later!  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 25, 2014)

Fri - Stowe
Sat - Jay

Doesn't matter what the weather does.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 25, 2014)

Sunday---Sunapee


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 25, 2014)

I think I'll be taking this weekend off given the weather.  Might make it to a catskills destination on Sunday, but Saturday seems a washout.  Given the last 3 weekends have been Sugarbush/Smuggs, Gore/Whiteface, and Smuggs again, a break from all the driving probably wont be the worst thing.


----------



## lerops (Mar 25, 2014)

How much would the expected rain on Friday (0.3 inches) affect the conditions up north?


----------



## Tin (Mar 25, 2014)

lerops said:


> How much would the expected rain on Friday (0.3 inches) affect the conditions up north?



Seeing more like half to 3/4" throughout VT. Some soft soft gluey snow. Bring wax.


----------



## lerops (Mar 26, 2014)

I was checking Jay Peak, which is on the lower end.

Tremblant is more snow, little rain and later in the afternoon. Tempting, not sure about the conditions are good enough for a 7+ hr drive.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not at all worried what the rain will do to conditions, heck its spring.   Just trying to figure out the timing of this.  I'm not skiing Friday and the bulk of the moisture appears to fall Fri pm and overnight.  Sat mostly looks cloudy (maybe foggy who knows), sun makes appearance Sun PM. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 26, 2014)

^agree with this.  The snow will probably outlast most of the skiers this year.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 26, 2014)

Is it going to snow Saturday night?  Wunderground telling me snow for Magic and Pico.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 26, 2014)

Im curious about this weekend as well. Have vouchers left to Stowe, Smuggs, and Burke left. Debating whether to hit Stowe and Smuggs this weekend and Burke next or Burke this weekend and Stow and Smuggs next. Would prefer to have the better conditions at Stowe and Smuggs instead of Burke.


----------



## Abominable (Mar 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Is it going to snow Saturday night?  Wunderground telling me snow for Magic and Pico.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



I saw that too... looks like it's debatable whether it will be r!?n or snow.

This is for Manchester, so hopefully snow up top.

Saturday
Cloudy. High 46F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph.

Saturday Night
Rain and snow in the evening turning to all snow late. Low 33F. Winds NE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of precip 90%. 1 to 3 inches of snow expected.

Sunday
Rain and snow in the morning turning to light rain in the afternoon. High 42F. Winds NNE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 80%. About one inch of snow expected.


----------



## cbackman (Mar 27, 2014)

I like the forecast on opensnow.com for saturday night into sunday


----------



## Bostonian (Mar 27, 2014)

Gunstock here for me this saturday...   Sunday I got errands... hope to get out next saturday too....


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 27, 2014)

Seems western Maine and New Hampshire are in the cross hairs again.  Southern and Central Vermont could get a plastering of wet snow as well. I'll be at Magic Sunday!


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 28, 2014)

Advisory for Stowe:
 * ACCUMULATIONS, SNOW AND SLEET ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 2 INCHES...
 ALONG WITH UP TO TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE THROUGH THIS MORNING.
 POTENTIAL FOR 6 TO 10 INCHES OF HEAVY DENSE SNOW SATURDAY
 EVENING INTO SUNDAY. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Madroch (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking at sb Sunday- just don't want it locked up from a freeze thaw- hopefully if snows enough sat night to top coat ot


----------



## yeggous (Mar 28, 2014)

Precip type in the mountains remains very uncertain. I'm not sure whether to head up or not.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## lerops (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been following this since Monday. The snow was non-existent and moved between CT and NEK, with rain predictions changing drastically along the way. Beats me, but I might head up to Gore, which looks good in most recent forecast. Will make the call later.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 28, 2014)

Madroch said:


> Looking at sb Sunday- just don't want it locked up from a freeze thaw- hopefully if snows enough sat night to top coat ot



From the daily Sugarbush update:

We are under aWinter Storm Watch for another 6-10" through Sunday night


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 28, 2014)

Whoa! N VT could get crushed!


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 28, 2014)

Was leaning toward hitting Burke tomorrow and waiting on a N VT trip but now thinking otherwise...big question is will it soften up tomorrow at places like Jay, Stowe, and Smuggs?? Highs at the bases are only around 33-35 which makes me leery that with this rain today may be Icy tomorrow with the lower temps.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Mar 28, 2014)

Burke is looking pretty good!  Temps will drop to about freezing at the base some might be a little firm up top.  Temps are rising through the day some what and will remedy itself.  Grooming might be tough with the rain soaked snow though!  I will take what the mountain gives me!


----------



## bigbog (Mar 28, 2014)

Would be nice to see some area up in the Green Mtns get surprised. 
Saddleback and SL shouldn't be that bad..but precip might be the usual springtime mixed bag.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 28, 2014)

Canadian says 6 inches from Mount Snow north but just destroys Saddleback and Sugarloaf.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 28, 2014)

Allright AlpineZone gang...I normally don't ask this but...Should I make the trek up to Smuggs tomorrow morning and hit Stowe Sunday or hit Burke tomorrow or Sunday and wait on the Smuggs/Stowe trip? I normally wouldn't hesitate to go up with the snow forecast but the uncertainty of the forecast scares me a little bit. Also the uncertainty of whether or not things soften tomorrow also makes me a little hesitant. I have vouchers to all 3 places so just a question of which ones to use this weekend. If I don't hit Burke this weekend definately going next weekend. 

Thoughts? Suggestions? Again normally I don't ask this kind of stuff but this crazy forecast is making it difficult to make a decision.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 28, 2014)

Next weekend is Pond Skimming at Burke. That can be fun to watch and the slopes are fairly empty since everyone is watching the competition.
Drawbacks are that you want to make sure you get there before 10:30 or you may have a hard time finding a parking space. The mid-lodge bar will be PACKED.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 29, 2014)

I think I'm going to hold off on using my Magic voucher until next weekend.  http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.74950&lat=43.19293#.Uza-kHPD_qA

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2014)

Still planning for Sunapee tomorrow.   Got my TNF Gore tex jacket ready to go.   It may be miserable but it'll be an adventure


----------



## Sum1 (Mar 29, 2014)

Struggling to figure out what to do for Sunday too.
I can't drive up to VT tonight, Saturday, and it looks like Sunday morning could be a very difficult drive to Stowe or Sugarbush.
I'm seeing reports of ice pellet precipitation in the morning.
However, if there's good snow overnight tonight and the temps pop up to mid-30's in the morning, then I can't see much icy precip. falling.  Then again, change the scene by a few degrees and it could be very different.
Really want to go for it but it seems hit or miss.


----------



## octopus (Mar 29, 2014)

seems like northern maine "may" get the snow. tough call.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 30, 2014)

http://weather.gc.ca/city/pages/qc-133_metric_e.html


----------



## billski (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry to see this so late.  Even though you see the "snow" forecast, there is more than likely some rain/sleet/freezing rain mixed in with it.  Take a look at a NWS graphical forecast and look at all three.  My take would be to ski at the lower elevations for now.  We're truly into spring conditions now.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2014)

34 degrees, drizzle, and super windy in Lincoln, NH @ 7:30.  Zero snow accumulation overnight


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 30, 2014)

31 degrees and 6 inches of wet snow at Jay Peak.  It is currently raining ice pellet.

Edit: after three runs, i have to say it is a pleasant surprise.  The snow skis quite well especially in the glades.  Nobody at the hill.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2014)

Pouring at Sunapee.   Getting geared up now to see how soft the snow is


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 30, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> Pouring at Sunapee.   Getting geared up now to see how soft the snow is



And its soft and nice.   More folks here than I'd have expected actually but still nearly every chair empty.
Both summit lifts down all day due to icing up top.   We are having fun lapping the north peak triple


----------



## Sum1 (Mar 30, 2014)

billski said:


> Sorry to see this so late.  Even though you see the "snow" forecast, there is more than likely some rain/sleet/freezing rain mixed in with it.  Take a look at a NWS graphical forecast and look at all three.



Hi Billski,
Thanks for the link and the quick lesson re: spring skiing weather summaries.  
I rolled through Brattleboro at 7:30 am and it was nothing but drizzle at 38 - 39 degrees F.
Not to be deterred, and with Rose-colored glasses firmly in place, I continued on to Chester on the way to Killington.
Drizzling the entire way.
Reality struck -- it's not gonna stop raining, my gear is not Gore-tex, Bear Mountain reported closed, Skyeship gondola and Killington Peak closed as well as of 7:30 am.  the Smokin' Bowls soup shack won't be open for hours, and it's way too early to start drinking Long Trail outside a gas station.
Turned the car toward home and felt the brutal dejection of a ski day deferred.
Tough lessons in New England spring skiing.
Oh well, $88 saved for another day, and I'll have to distract myself with the UConn - Michigan State game.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 30, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> And its soft and nice.   More folks here than I'd have expected


Same at Cannon.  As in, there are about 3 people here (including me)  and that is more than I'd expect.  Nice and soft though.


----------



## Rowsdower (Mar 30, 2014)

Looking like we could see 3-6 on the backside of this in the Poconos. I'm taking off tomorrow anyway to get some exam prep work done so I might check it out.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Mar 31, 2014)

Rowsdower said:


> Looking like we could see 3-6 on the backside of this in the Poconos. I'm taking off tomorrow anyway to get some exam prep work done so I might check it out.


Where are you getting that info? Closest i found at noaa.gov calling for 8" overnight for Tirzah PA by Elk Mt which is closed for the season, perfect for the local tele guys if true - 
*Detailed Forecast*



*Overnight*​Snow showers before 4am, then a chance of snow showers and freezing drizzle between 4am and 5am, then a chance of snow showers after 5am. Low around 27. Northwest wind around 17 mph. Chance of precipitation is 90%. Total nighttime ice accumulation of less than a 0.1 of an inch possible. Total nighttime snow accumulation of around 8 inches.
*Monday*​Mostly cloudy, then gradually becoming sunny, with a high near 44. Northwest wind 15 to 18 mph, with gusts as high as 28 mph.
*Monday Night*​Mostly clear, with a low around 27. North wind 6 to 13 mph.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 31, 2014)

Shoveled a foot of glop this morning, Southern Tier of NY. The end of the driveway where the plow deposited snow was literally tons-o-fun. PAM works great to keep the glop from sticking to the shovel, maybe I should try it on my skis? I park my car off the driveway so as not to block another car, thought about moving it into the drive last night, didn't. At first I was glad I didn't, was able to clear the drive and still maneuver my car into the drive in front of the plow bank. I then drove to the store to pick up the morning paper and noticed a crack running the width of the windshield. Ice must have dropped from a tree branch above the car. Oh well, should be covered, at least the tree didn't fall and crush my car. 

I blew off work and will be headed to Greek Peak, should be interesting. I think they probably got less. They didn't mention new snow on their phone report this morning.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 31, 2014)

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 31, 2014)

Got rained out up at Killington yesterday.  1st time in a long time.  Looked like quite a bit of ice just above the base as well.  Hoping for better weather the next 2 weekends.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2014)

Waterville on Friday, Smuggs on Saturday and the forecast looks like it might hold!  Sunday is still up in the air - no pun intended!


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 2, 2014)

Looked to me to be the bulk of the precip moves through Friday night into Sat AM then sun.  A late start Saturday wouldn't bother me in the least especially if Sundays nice.  As long as K-1 is open, I'll be up at K.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------

